# Checked out a weigh in.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

This past Saturday I went to the weigh in of local catfish tournament. It was a very cold and windy day for those folks fishing on the river. There were more boat entered than I had expected to see. They all had catfish to weigh in at the end of the day. I talked and listened in to what they said about the day’s efforts. It seems that freash shad was the key bait of the day. There were some nice size catfish caught, the biggest was about 25 pound blue cat. Some flatheads and blue cats were caught in the 15 plus range.
One of my friends I talked with said the caught a lot of fish but not anything big at all, they were all 5 pounds or less. The winner of the event total was around 75 pounds for 5 fish; they were awarded $300 in prize money. That group has their next tourney on December 15.
So I might check out how they do if I have nothing else to do. I hope to wet a line if the weather is warm enough for me to fish. It was to be warm today but it is very cool and damp so far this morning. If I go it will bank fishing somewhere, for I have put the boat up for the season. I am just wondering if I will try the river or a local lake to fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

nlcatfish said:


> This past Saturday I went to the weigh in of local catfish tournament. It was a very cold and windy day for those folks fishing on the river. There were more boat entered than I had expected to see. They all had catfish to weigh in at the end of the day. I talked and listened in to what they said about the day’s efforts. It seems that freash shad was the key bait of the day. There were some nice size catfish caught, the biggest was about 25 pound blue cat. Some flatheads and blue cats were caught in the 15 plus range.
> One of my friends I talked with said the caught a lot of fish but not anything big at all, they were all 5 pounds or less. The winner of the event total was around 75 pounds for 5 fish; they were awarded $300 in prize money. That group has their next tourney on December 15.
> So I might check out how they do if I have nothing else to do. I hope to wet a line if the weather is warm enough for me to fish. It was to be warm today but it is very cool and damp so far this morning. If I go it will bank fishing somewhere, for I have put the boat up for the season. I am just wondering if I will try the river or a local lake to fish.


Good luck if you go!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Tomorrow is supposed to be a really nice day! Good luck if you get out!


----------

